# It's here!



## JJK1954 (Sep 6, 2011)

tvpredictions.com/tivodirectv112311.htm

Well, I guess it is official. Tivo/DTV in Dec.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

No, it's not here until "Early Next Year" according to the article you posted.

Supposedly it will be in the hands of some beta testers in December.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Let's hope. But pardon me if I remain somewhat skeptical.


----------



## chellyaz (Jan 16, 2007)

It really is here !!!! Available today in these markets:
Chicago, Denver, LA, NY, Philly, Phoenix, Sacramento, San Fran, Seattle and Washington.
Shop now at DirecTV.
Really !!!


----------



## Raketemensch (Jun 1, 2010)

Meh, no streaming capabilities whatsoever. It's like a 15 year-old tivo on 10 year-old hardware.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

chellyaz said:


> It really is here !!!! Available today in these markets:
> Chicago, Denver, LA, NY, Philly, Phoenix, Sacramento, San Fran, Seattle and Washington.
> Shop now at DirecTV.
> Really !!!


So it is...

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/content/technology/tivo_receiver



> Please note: The following DIRECTV features are not available with the TiVo HD DVR: Whole-Home DVR service, DIRECTV iPad App remote control and live TV streaming functionality, DIRECTV CINEMA (satellite downloads), YouTube on TV, 3D, and GameSearch™.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

I added it to my cart just to check the price...


----------



## Incognito (May 5, 2004)

Raketemensch said:


> Meh, no streaming capabilities whatsoever. It's like a 15 year-old tivo on 10 year-old hardware.


Yeah ... the fact it doesnt come with all of TiVo's new bells & whistles doesnt motivate me to get one.


----------



## chellyaz (Jan 16, 2007)

Special offer for valued customers: Due at checkout .... $99.00


----------



## audvidman (Jan 18, 2008)

TOOOOOOO LATE......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:down:


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

chellyaz said:


> Special offer for valued customers: Due at checkout .... $99.00


Wow...I'm not a valued customer? I've been with them since 1996.


----------



## chellyaz (Jan 16, 2007)

I've been going for the same time (~12 years) It is possible that I've spent more. I'd post the page, but I don't have enough posts in my account.


----------



## PortlandPaw (Jan 11, 2004)

Does anybody know if there's any compatibility with Series 2 MRV? I've got five in the house nicely talking to each other and I'd hate to add a lonesome renegade.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

PortlandPaw said:


> Does anybody know if there's any compatibility with Series 2 MRV? I've got five in the house nicely talking to each other and I'd hate to add a lonesome renegade.


Supposedly not.


----------



## ccain (Feb 13, 2003)

Incognito said:


> Yeah ... the fact it doesnt come with all of TiVo's new bells & whistles doesnt motivate me to get one.


This is a big disappointment... Now I guess I have to look at the DirecTv and DishNetwork DVRs to see how they compare and which one is best deal for me.

I can't believe they would not be running latest TiVo software (stripped down version - just like original DirecTv TiVo)... I am sure it has something to do with restrictions put in by DirecTv since they want to sell their own boxes...


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

ccain said:


> ...
> I am sure it has something to do with restrictions put in by DirecTv since they want to sell their own boxes...


No, it was Tivo's decision. They wanted to get an HR10-250 replacement with MPEG4 and HD capability to market as quickly as possible. Unfortunately it still took them nearly three years to finish this product.


----------



## gtadell (Oct 20, 2003)

It runs from a satellite dish. Why limit the markets? I have been waiting for this for years.
I have a few of the Directv HD DVRs but my wife does not like the interface. I agree that the DTV models are not as responsive to the remote and interface not as nice as Tivo.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

No kidzone.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

like... 9months late for me.


----------



## mattdb (Jan 24, 2002)

Finally a reason to visit this board again. Why only select markets?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

mattdb said:


> Finally a reason to visit this board again. Why only select markets?


Given how long this has taken to get to market it is fairly clear someone doesn't want it to be successful. So maybe that someone is hoping for poor sales so they can find a reason to drop it before it goes Nation wide.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> No, it was Tivo's decision [to cripple the THR22's capabilities].


Source, please.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Wil said:


> Source, please.


Multiple sources quoted at DBSTalk and elsewhere.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

gtadell said:


> It runs from a satellite dish. Why limit the markets? I have been waiting for this for years.
> I have a few of the Directv HD DVRs but my wife does not like the interface. I agree that the DTV models are not as responsive to the remote and interface not as nice as Tivo.


Limited availability. And a desire to not overwhelm the support reps.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> Multiple sources quoted at DBSTalk and elsewhere.


Ahh, the old "Multiple." Knows all.

So Mike White, who is Chairman, President & CEO of DirecTV, was lying when he said on May 6, 2010 that DirecTV had "provided them [Tivo] specs for our box"?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Wil said:


> Ahh, the old "Multiple." Knows all.
> 
> So Mike White, who is Chairman, President & CEO of DirecTV, was lying when he said on May 6, 2010 that DirecTV had "provided them [Tivo] specs for our box"?


????
Sure. DirecTV provided them the specs for the HR22 hardware.

Not sure what point you're trying to make here, but I'm not going to engage in a debate. In my humble opinion it's been sufficiently document that Tivo defined the feature set. There's no reason for DirecTV to have force them to "neuter" their feature set. DirecTV wins whether we buy a Tivo-based DVR or their own DVR.


----------



## davidpo (Nov 15, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> ????
> Sure. DirecTV provided them the specs for the HR22 hardware.
> 
> Not sure what point you're trying to make here, but I'm not going to engage in a debate. In my humble opinion it's been sufficiently document that Tivo defined the feature set. There's no reason for DirecTV to have force them to "neuter" their feature set. DirecTV wins whether we buy a Tivo-based DVR or their own DVR.


So Tivo wanted their newest dtivo to be a failure by not including whdvr,youtube etc? DirecTv had their hands in this feature set or tivo is run by a complete dumbass which could be the case. I really wanted a new tivo,but whdvr is a deal killer for me maybe those in power at tivo will get it added asap.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> I'm not going to engage in a debate. In my humble opinion it's been sufficiently document[ed] that Tivo defined the feature set.


I have no quarrel with you expressing an opinion. None. Zero. We have no issue here about your opinion. None. Zero. I simply expressed a passing and minor inquiry as to whether there was any information. It's not important. I don't care. Thanks anyway and I apologize for having interrupted.


----------



## oldsurferjoe (Jul 25, 2002)

Ours is coming $199 free shipping! Very excited - just think of the firmware updates at minimum. I still love our HR10-250's but!

I don't want Youtube, Multi-room, recorder to recorder, just a solid HD Tivo!

Will report back!


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

davidpo said:


> So Tivo wanted their newest dtivo to be a failure by not including whdvr,youtube etc? DirecTv had their hands in this feature set or tivo is run by a complete dumbass which could be the case. I really wanted a new tivo,but whdvr is a deal killer for me maybe those in power at tivo will get it added asap.


Tivo is engineering bandwidth limited. they want their resources on the standalone units which they are pushing to cable. The directv unit has limited sales potential. They are applying limited resources to it. Tivo can't afford full blown feature set if they only sell a few hundred thousand.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> ????
> Sure. DirecTV provided them the specs for the HR22 hardware.
> 
> Not sure what point you're trying to make here, but I'm not going to engage in a debate. In my humble opinion it's been sufficiently document that Tivo defined the feature set. There's no reason for DirecTV to have force them to "neuter" their feature set. DirecTV wins whether we buy a Tivo-based DVR or their own DVR.


DirecTV would *absolutely* be involved in features that stream or deliver it's content to other devices.

As far as other features like netflix or youtube, who knows...


----------



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

Ordered mine yesterday to replace one of my 2 Samsung DirecTivo's. I qualified for the $99 price. Only on capacity available for now (500GB drive), they claim 75 hours of HD and 400 hours of SD. I was disappointed about the extra $5/month Tivo fee I have to pay now, in addition to the current $7 I already pay as a "DVR" fee. Of course I also have to shell out $10 a month for HD service also.

Does anyone know why I was not charged the $5 monthly Tivo fee for my old DirecTivo boxes?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

elmofongo said:


> ....
> 
> Does anyone know why I was not charged the $5 monthly Tivo fee for my old DirecTivo boxes?


See response to your other post with this same questions. The older DirecTivos did not have a separate Tivo fee. They were covered under the $7/mo DVR fee.


----------



## rick31621 (Jun 20, 2004)

Purchased the new Tivo thurs, had an install appt this morning, installer shows up w/ a used/reconditioned HR receiver. Never heard of or seen the new THR22. Talked to installer's supervisor, never heard of it & is checking w/ warehouse to see if they have any.

Called D*, talked to an install CSR, told her the situation, her reply was "I don't know what you want me to do"!

Called D*, talked to a C/S Supv and filed complaint about CSR. 

Still waiting to hear if the THR22 is available.

Aparently D* did not prepare installers for the new Tivo.


----------



## attaylor (Sep 17, 2006)

Does anyone know what it takes to qualify for the $99 price? I've been waiting to trade out my two HDVR2s, but $199 each is a little steep. I've been with DTV since about 1995.


----------



## eleventeen (Dec 15, 2004)

rick31621 said:


> Purchased the new Tivo thurs, had an install appt this morning, installer shows up w/ a used/reconditioned HR receiver. Never heard of or seen the new THR22. Talked to installer's supervisor, never heard of it & is checking w/ warehouse to see if they have any.
> 
> Called D*, talked to an install CSR, told her the situation, her reply was "I don't know what you want me to do"!
> 
> ...


Pretty much the same issue I had. On initial call, one CSR told me the work order was wrong, the next told me it wasn't and the installer messed up and had to fix it and order me the right one, that he wouldn't fix it over the phone. 
I called back after the installer couldn't figure it out since their system just showed the HD-DVR and the installer finally told me to cancel the order and start over to see if that helped. Turns out it won't as their system has a glitch when you order, for install or delivery in some zip codes that are putting the standard HD-DVR on everything instead of the Tivo. Supervisor yesterday told me they would need 7-10 for engineering to fix the ordering issues and they would call me back. 
I understand it's a new product but they didn't hesitate to charge my credit card immediately.


----------



## MamaKAS (Jul 28, 2004)

davidpo said:


> So Tivo wanted their newest dtivo to be a failure by not including whdvr,youtube etc? DirecTv had their hands in this feature set or tivo is run by a complete dumbass which could be the case. I really wanted a new tivo,but whdvr is a deal killer for me maybe those in power at tivo will get it added asap.


When TiVo started working on this box THREE years ago, whdvr, youtube, etc. didn't even exist.

It took TiVo (yes, TiVo, not D*) this long to get out a box with the features that it has. If they would have tried to implement everything else, it would have taken another two years and by then it would be obsolete again.

It seems to be a very nice unit that's several years behind and will probably appeal to those individuals that would rather buy a fast DVD player today than a slower Blu Ray player.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

MamaKAS said:


> When TiVo started working on this box THREE years ago, whdvr, youtube, etc. didn't even exist.
> 
> It took TiVo (yes, TiVo, not D*) this long to get out a box with the features that it has. If they would have tried to implement everything else, it would have taken another two years and by then it would be obsolete again.
> 
> It seems to be a very nice unit that's several years behind and will probably appeal to those individuals that would rather buy a fast DVD player today than a slower Blu Ray player.


Really? I had whole house on my DirecTiVos (still in use today) in 2002. I had whole house on my Series 3 which TiVo developed. In fact, the hacking community was so active on the TiVo units to get MRV for the DirecTiVo that TiVo sort of participated under the radar. They incorporated it in the Series 3 right out of the box. And YouTube was added just a few months after the Series 3 came out. And that was more than three years ago.

It has to be DTV that is deciding the the TiVo interface not work with as many features as the current series of DTV equipment. I am sure that if the TiVo interface had the same features, DTV would never sell another Rupert box.

You need to see someone with a Series 3 standalone TiVo to see what a real user friendly interface looks like.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Jerry_K said:


> .....
> 
> It has to be DTV that is deciding the the TiVo interface not work with as many features as the current series of DTV equipment. I am sure that if the TiVo interface had the same features, DTV would never sell another Rupert box.
> 
> .....


Why should DirecTV really care? They make money whether its a DirecTV "Rupert box" or a Tivo box. In fact, with the $5 Tivo fee they might actually be making a bit MORE money on the Tivo boxes.

I just don't see why some folks insist that DirecTV "forced" Tivo to neuter this new Tivo. My sources (pretty reliable) insist that Tivo made these decisions. I guess we'll never know the full story.


----------



## MamaKAS (Jul 28, 2004)

Jerry_K said:


> Really?


Yes, really. Those things didn't exist on the D* platform (not didn't exist anywhere). The new TiVo unit was always to be based on the D* platform. But nobody thought it would take TiVo 3-4 years to do it. If it would have come out 2.5 years ago, it would have been cutting edge and everyone would have bought one. Now, they'll be extremely lucky to sell 10,000 of them.

And I can assure you that I have EXTENSIVE experience with TiVo's various interfaces and boxes. That's irrelevant to this discussion.

These boxes are crippled for one reason: TiVo had more important things to do than spend time working on than these boxes, as they're just a sideline for them.


----------



## MamaKAS (Jul 28, 2004)

litzdog911 said:


> I guess we'll never know the full story.


You and I know 90% of it.


----------



## oldsurferjoe (Jul 25, 2002)

JJK1954 said:


> tvpredictions.com/tivodirectv112311.htm
> 
> Well, I guess it is official. Tivo/DTV in Dec.


This thread sohould be here: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=480057


----------



## rick31621 (Jun 20, 2004)

eleventeen said:


> Pretty much the same issue I had. On initial call, one CSR told me the work order was wrong, the next told me it wasn't and the installer messed up and had to fix it and order me the right one, that he wouldn't fix it over the phone.
> I called back after the installer couldn't figure it out since their system just showed the HD-DVR and the installer finally told me to cancel the order and start over to see if that helped. Turns out it won't as their system has a glitch when you order, for install or delivery in some zip codes that are putting the standard HD-DVR on everything instead of the Tivo. Supervisor yesterday told me they would need 7-10 for engineering to fix the ordering issues and they would call me back.
> I understand it's a new product but they didn't hesitate to charge my credit card immediately.


Installer showed up 8 hrs later with THR22. Powered-up, and had no idea how to set-up, had never seen a Tivo before. I did the complete set-up, all he did was activate.

Having said that, I love my Tivo!!!


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

MamaKAS said:


> When TiVo started working on this box THREE years ago, whdvr, youtube, etc. didn't even exist.


I had MRV on my DirecTV TiVo like 7 years ago. My series 3 had it almost 5 years ago and had youtube, netflix, and amazon shortly after. You seem to think it's something that had to be invented...



MamaKAS said:


> It took TiVo (yes, TiVo, not D*) this long to get out a box with the features that it has. If they would have tried to implement everything else, it would have taken another two years and by then it would be obsolete again.


They've already implemented these things. Have you seen the Series2, Series3, TiVo HD, Premiere??


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

rick31621 said:


> ....
> 
> Having said that, I love my Tivo!!!


Good to hear!


----------



## shoegazer72 (Dec 1, 2003)

Same story here (Seattle), installer showed up with only the HD-DVR and hadn't heard of the new Tivo. After calling around he located one across town, picked it up, and we're now all set. So far so good, and a huge upgrade from the Series 2 we were clinging to.


----------



## TonyTheTiger (Dec 22, 2006)

For all we know, there may also be contractual reasons for some features not being included. I used to work for a cable company (up until July), and we were forced to remove Netflix from an otherwise un-doctored TiVo Premiere because Starz objected to a cable company offering streaming of their movies and trying to sell Starz as a premium channel at the same time.

We had to remove Netflix from all our publicity material and offer Roku as an alternative, sometimes free, to customers who had rented the TiVo specifically to stream the service.


----------



## MamaKAS (Jul 28, 2004)

Adam1115 said:


> I had MRV on my DirecTV TiVo like 7 years ago. My series 3 had it almost 5 years ago and had youtube, netflix, and amazon shortly after. You seem to think it's something that had to be invented...
> 
> They've already implemented these things. Have you seen the Series2, Series3, TiVo HD, Premiere??


Here's a tip Adam: Read all the posts in a thread before jumping in. I know that will hinder your post count, but it's common courtesy.


----------



## marrone (Oct 11, 2001)

I thought DirecTV was advertising free HD? Was that just a temporary thing a while back?

-Mike


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> In fact, with the $5 Tivo fee they might actually be making a bit MORE money on the Tivo boxes.


The way I understand it, DirecTV bankrolled TiVo's R&D. So it'll be a long while before that $5 will cover both that and TiVo's subscription commission.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

marrone said:


> I thought DirecTV was advertising free HD? Was that just a temporary thing a while back?
> 
> -Mike


Still there, with autopay.


----------



## eleventeen (Dec 15, 2004)

rick31621 said:


> Installer showed up 8 hrs later with THR22. Powered-up, and had no idea how to set-up, had never seen a Tivo before. I did the complete set-up, all he did was activate.
> 
> Having said that, I love my Tivo!!!


Glad to hear. I'm still waiting, they can't figure out how to get the order right to the install company, latest I heard was that it was cutting off the TIVO portion on the order and just sending HD-DVR so they are trying to resolve. They said they didn't think they could direct ship it either because of the same issue.


----------



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

stevel said:


> Still there, with autopay.


Went to sign up for autopay on their website, no mention of free HD.
Hard to imagine they would wave $10/month.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

elmofongo said:


> Went to sign up for autopay on their website, no mention of free HD.
> Hard to imagine they would wave $10/month.


You need to call them and specifically request this.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

Jerry_K said:


> Really? I had whole house on my DirecTiVos (still in use today) in 2002. I had whole house on my Series 3 which TiVo developed. In fact, the hacking community was so active on the TiVo units to get MRV for the DirecTiVo that TiVo sort of participated under the radar. They incorporated it in the Series 3 right out of the box. And YouTube was added just a few months after the Series 3 came out. And that was more than three years ago.
> 
> It has to be DTV that is deciding the the TiVo interface not work with as many features as the current series of DTV equipment. I am sure that if the TiVo interface had the same features, DTV would never sell another Rupert box.
> 
> You need to see someone with a Series 3 standalone TiVo to see what a real user friendly interface looks like.


MRV Native of hacked?


----------



## elmofongo (Jan 2, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> You need to call them and specifically request this.


Done! HD fee waived for the next 2 years.!


----------



## DrewG5 (Dec 13, 2011)

litzdog911 said:


> No, it was Tivo's decision. They wanted to get an HR10-250 replacement with MPEG4 and HD capability to market as quickly as possible. Unfortunately it still took them nearly three years to finish this product.


Considering the hardware TiVo was given to work with HR20 its not much of a surprise. Yeah I had an HR20 and, was an active member during the early days, from what I recall D* was working overtime to match the features and friendliness of TiVo both hacked and, supported. Over all they did an extremely good job with the home brew in part due to embracing the help of the community.

The current TiVo premiere line IMHO just makes every other DVR look sad in comparison. Knowing the faults of the HR20 even if I was still a D* sub I would not want it even powered with TiVo software. The hardware is simply not capable of providing the expected experience of a DVR late 2011 early 2012.

Granted, I do no know the process that happened behind closed doors I suspect some of the extended time to market had to do with both DirecTv and, TiVo having issues with both hardware and, software.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

DrewG5 said:


> Considering the hardware TiVo was given to work with HR20 its not much of a surprise. .....


Actually the THR22 is based on the HR22 hardware platform, not the HR20.


----------



## AlyssaFaye (Dec 9, 2011)

No Kidding!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Norm3 said:


> This thing is a total disappointment. Its seems like its the exact same software as the one I had 5 years ago. Its a total waste of money from Directv. They will not return it and I have to pay an extra 5 buck a month for the tivo on top of the dvr fee.


I'm surprised you're surprised. Did you review any of the information here before getting a THR22?


----------



## emandbri (Jul 5, 2004)

I haven't been here in a long time. Is there anyway at all to transfer shows from one box to another? I've been waiting 3 years for it to come out but not having whole house hook-up is a deal breaker for us.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

No transfer capability with the THR22.


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

Everyone complaining about features not included on the THR22, think way back to the series 1's and 2's, they didnt have MRV or tivoweb or half the bells and whistles until the tivo community added them. Just sit and wait, i am confident the features will come


----------



## cbear429 (Sep 8, 2011)

I have one box, a SD-DVR80. If I replace it with this new box, am I going to be charged both a DVR fee and Tivo fee?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

cbear429 said:


> I have one box, a SD-DVR80. If I replace it with this new box, am I going to be charged both a DVR fee and Tivo fee?


Yes.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

sk33t3r said:


> Just sit and wait, i am confident the features will come


Seriously?

More waiting? Been there done that, moving on...


----------



## sully.stephen (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone in the available markets have an HR22. I just had two very old HDVR2 tivo receievers replaced with Dtvs r16s and I really do not like them. I loved the others features, especially the ability to bounce back 30 min. on either reciever with just a single push of a button. Wondering if it will be worth the money and eliminate some of my frustration to buy the HR22s


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Do you mean THR22? HR22 is a different experience.


----------



## berryb (Jun 22, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> See response to your other post with this same questions. The older DirecTivos did not have a separate Tivo fee. They were covered under the $7/mo DVR fee.


Actually, I had one of the first 14-hour TiVo's and with a choice (as I best recall) of $9.95 per month, $99 per year or $199 for Lifetime service. BUT as TiVo continued to download new software, all of a sudden, it could no longer control my 'separate' DTV receiver.

Philips was coming out with their two-channel record Combo DTV - TiVo box in April of that year, (but pending the second record channel software available in September.)

I bought into that, but when I mentioned the 'Lifetime' license, it was "Oh No - that goes with the old box!" I say "You've messed with the software and now it doesn't work, and I should pay another 'Lifetime?' As a result, they Grandfathered me in, with the new Phililps.

Prior to DTV, Tivo was collecting the fee, but after DTV took over, they started charging only $5 bucks per month. Grandfathered in, I STILL don't pay DTV for the $5 TiVo fee. (Just a little Early TiVo History!


----------



## berryb (Jun 22, 2002)

stevel said:


> Do you mean THR22? HR22 is a different experience.


I'll say! AN THR22-100 is also different experience, all together! Has anyone else had this problem with a THR22-100? They installed mine on the 19th of December 2011. I've been awaiting this for so long!

But I spent one hour with a DTV "TiVo" tech (special category tech, now!) with this problem. I have a fairly recent Sony Receiver with 4 HDMI inputs, currently serving two HR10-250s, a TiVo Premiere XL standalone and the new THR22-100 DTiVo.

With the THR22-100 using an HDMI input, I've found when playing Local broadcasts (ONLY) that while the 'sounds' in a recorded or live show are Normal, the 'speech' of the actors and the 'live people' are way down in the dirt, and unintelligible.

I'd love to have an answer to this one! If no one else is having the same problem (using the HDMI output) maybe I have a bad THR22?


----------



## berryb (Jun 22, 2002)

[Sorry! Internet Explorer hung and created a duplication and for some reason the Forum would not let me delete it


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

EnhannaMush said:


> kroo...Jersey


The South _lost_?


----------



## jonbig (Sep 22, 2003)

berryb said:


> With the THR22-100 using an HDMI input, I've found when playing Local broadcasts (ONLY) that while the 'sounds' in a recorded or live show are Normal, the 'speech' of the actors and the 'live people' are way down in the dirt, and unintelligible.


That sounds like your Sony Receiver is trying to extract center channel information for 5.1 from what the THR22 is outputing and having trouble doing so. Some receivers have a mode that tries to construct 5.1 sound out of a stereo source by (for example) examining the stereo input to find embedded sounds that are of roughly the same volume in the left and right channels and separating that to output to the center channel and subtracting it from the left & right front channels. Some things to check:

1. Do you have a 5.1 speaker setup? If not, make sure your receiver isn't trying to convert to 5.1.

2. Try turning off the 5.1 processing modes in your receiver and tell it to just output stereo. See if the sound improves.

3. Make sure your left & right speakers are properly in phase. Double check your speaker cables to make sure you didn't accidentally swap polarity on one of them.

4. Check the audio on the broadcast source. I don't know if the software on the THR-22 has the audio information in the "info" banner, but if it does, see if the program is broadcast in stereo or 5.1 digital. If you can select a different audio track on the TiVo, see if that changes for the better.


----------



## berryb (Jun 22, 2002)

jonbig said:


> That sounds like your Sony Receiver is trying to extract center channel information for 5.1 from what the THR22 is outputing and having trouble doing so. Some receivers have a mode that tries to construct 5.1 sound out of a stereo source by (for example) examining the stereo input to find embedded sounds that are of roughly the same volume in the left and right channels and separating that to output to the center channel and subtracting it from the left & right front channels. Some things to check:
> 
> Thanks jonbig! I got sidetracked over the weekend with company - I'll definitely try your solution out this week. I hate that the HDMI is not working! I have an HDMI Splitter that splits the output between my Den and an HDTV in the kitchen, via a 65ft HDMI cable. Currently that output is coming from a outside antenna-driven TiVo Premiere XL standalone. (Long story - I'm close to Mt Wilson in LA, BUT with a mountain in the way!) Two of HR10-250's were supplying all the non-broadcast TV, but NOT in HD, of course!
> 
> ...


----------



## berryb (Jun 22, 2002)

jonbig said:


> That sounds like your Sony Receiver is trying to extract center channel information for 5.1 from what the THR22 is outputing and having trouble doing so. Some receivers have a mode that tries to construct 5.1 sound out of a stereo source by (for example) examining the stereo input to find embedded sounds that are of roughly the same volume in the left and right channels and separating that to output to the center channel and subtracting it from the left & right front channels.
> 
> JONBIG -You hit upon the solution! Although I'm not sure which part of your suggestions actually fixed it!
> 
> ...


----------

